# Egg tumbler plans?



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Does anyone make them?Im thinking of stealing some of my macs eggs and tumbling them the next spawn.The problem is,I am not sure of a design that will work with such fragile eggs.

Anyone make any?


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Is this what you want to make?

‪Macrostoma eggs in tumbler‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes,but Sam(synirr)said they just tumbled too rough in that,or thats the last she said.do you know of a design that tumbles like that but not as rough?Turn the air down or something?

One pair is spawning as I type but this time I decided to cover the tank and try that.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Well I honestly don't have any hands on experience with egg tumblers.
But looking at it, I would say that (your right) decreasing airflow.
I think that a set up using a small powerhead or small in tank filter with a diverter to create a gentle flow might work.
I do a lot of design and fabrication, so I'll try and get a sketch or two to you, that you can DYI easily


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

